# PSE Limited Lifetime Warranty....i think NOT...a must read



## Mrohr1 (Jan 16, 2009)

You know there are gonna be some PSE Fanboys that claim that it didn't happen to you......LOL.....

Glad you found a bow you like. It doesn't matter who made it, as long as it works for you.

Enjoy youself and sorry to hear that you lost some money.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

That sucks they should have took care of you in a hurry.:darkbeer:


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

68turbocivic said:


> so there i was at my local pse dealer 3 months ago....next thing you know im walking outa there with an all black 09 gx...i was happy as hell (even tho they soaked me 1150 bucks) so i start shooting it and no more than 30 shots through it and one of the bolts fall on the ground. so i was like a little pissed,but whatever. anyways it messed up the cam where the bolt came out and scraped the paint off..i go back to my local dealer and they tell me that it happens. so i said cant u lock-tight it or something so it doesnt happen again? they said no way..something about voiding the warranty. so the dealer said he would get me a new cam because it was all scuffed up, so 2 1/2 months go by and still nothing!!!! calling every other day and still nothing. so im thinking ok its just paint, i can live with it. so i ran probly another 300 arrows through it (and just for your info i was running maxima 350 arrows that are 351 grams at 64lbs) no big issue rite. yesterday im shooting it and relized one of the limbs are about to break in HALF!!!! im like ***!!! so i go back to my local dealer with my 3 month old bow, and they tell me it could be months before they could get a new one. at this point im just hot! so i left and kept myself outa jail because i was just plain ready to do something stupid. i drive home and decide to call pse myself because my dealer didnt... they gave me the run around for over an hour and went nowhere..at this point iv had it with pse and went to my local mathews dealer. wow that would have been alot less stress if i would have done that in the first place!!! so i start asking questions about everything i can think of..for example lock tight on all the screws in the cams- yep they have it so on and so fourth...next thing you no im walking outa there with a new monster. the part that sold me is....1 if there are any warranty issues,they would have them fixed in 2 days max!! second the bow is smooother and faster. and third they are made rite hear in wisconsin... moral of this big waste of time and money is do your homework and get to know your dealers before you buy something.. my buddys are all pse freaks and 3 of them walked outa that store with monsters...unbelivable!!!!! i hope this tread helps someone out so they dont have to go through the same run around i did...if i here anything from pse ill keep it posted...but i wouldnt get my hopes up on that..lol


Since your PSE dealer will not help you, call PSE yourself. Ask for Teresa. She will take care of you immediately.


----------



## 68turbocivic (Jan 29, 2009)

*pse*



Scottie/PA said:


> Since your PSE dealer will not help you, call PSE yourself. Ask for Teresa. She will take care of you immediately.



thats the chick i talked too!!!!!!!!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Really sorry to hear this story...*

We are on the other side of the world and our experience is that PSE is having trouble getting product out to us on time(takes about 8 to 12 weeks:sad having said that they have always looked after us warrenty wise and we just dont have that many troubles with their bows at all which is a real blessing. I am sure based on our expierence that they(PSE) will sort you out no problem the run a round is probably to buy them some time as there is such a big demand for their top end and speed bows and for good reason...

Please keep us posted of developments.

Take care,

spatan:Coctail:

PS I Hunt with a PSE X force 6 original ... with awesome results. We have a Monster 80# to come for one of my best friends and loyal Black Hawk/Mathews clients... so we will see.


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

*68turbocivic*

Let me begin by apologizing for your troubles. You are exactly right, you should have not had any trouble getting your bow fixed. I wish I would have known I would have taken care of you immediately. If it is possible could you please PM your info including the shop you bought the bow from so that I can help prevent this from happening again. Thanks JB


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

It sounds to me your shop dont know what they are talking about. Theres nothing that needs loctite and that limb is due to being pressed wrong i can assure you.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

#1 don't blame the company for the shop you dealt with-----it was their responsibility to fix your problem in a timely manner------they dropped the ball not PSE. Months to get things fixed and corrected------think not it can be done in a couple of weeks tops. By the way the X Force is a life time warranty and their CS is second to none-----sell them and deal with them. Sounds like you have found a pro shop to deal with now good luck in the future. Just remember blame the source not the end---it was the shop not the company.
PS you can use "BLUE" Loc tite on any bow it doesn't void your warranty(on any bow made)-again another example of the first shop not knowing what they are doing


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Sounds to me like your shop sucks and you just got the wrong person at PSE when you called. These issues are no brainers.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

What kind of runaround did they give you?
Did they say we won't fix it or bring it to your dealer.
By the way that dealer must be really bad. I think you saying don't buy a pse because of the problems you had are not fair because I assure there are tons of guys who have never had any problems and others that did that got great customer service


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree with these guys, the shop is to blame. PSE always took care of me with any isues I had. I would get PSERepNE your info so he can get this straightened out for you.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

PSERepNE said:


> Let me begin by apologizing for your troubles. You are exactly right, you should have not had any trouble getting your bow fixed. I wish I would have known I would have taken care of you immediately. If it is possible could you please PM your info including the shop you bought the bow from so that I can help prevent this from happening again. Thanks JB



I guarentee it will be handled, as JB said


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

Wow, that really bites! Not a good experience. I've always have had really good customer service from PSE. They even rebuilt a customers bow that was under warranty, but not in production anymore, and I'm not even a PSE dealer? In such a competitive market these days, I find great customer service from all companies, dealers better have it too, sink or swim! Good luck with the Monster!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Definitely a shop issue.......


----------



## Masterkiller (Dec 23, 2008)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Definitely a shop issue.......


And to boot they probably pressed the bow wrong, leaving you with a broken limb.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

68turbocivic said:


> i drive home and decide to call pse myself because my dealer didnt... they gave me the run around for over an hour and went nowhere


All of you who keep blaming the dealer apparently did not read that part 

PSE should have called the dealer right then and there, or totally circumvented the dealer and fixed the issue. The company failed this customer as much as the dealer did.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

JeffB said:


> All of you who keep blaming the dealer apparently did not read that part
> 
> PSE should have called the dealer right then and there, or totally circumvented the dealer and fixed the issue. The company failed this customer as much as the dealer did.


Were did he explain what PSE said?
This is one side of a story


----------



## MADNESS MAN (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds like the "No-Pro" shop you went to doesn't know squat about working on bows, I would definitely stay away from them. I'd bet the farm that he pressed your bow incorrectly and thats why your limb failed. And, to tell you that your warranty is void by loctiting some screws is just plain stupid. LOL! Loctite does not weld your screws and bolts, it simply prevents the screws and bolts from vibrating loose. When I get a new bow, whichever brand I get, I simply clean and loctite all the cam, sight, rest and string stop screws so I don't have to worry about them ever vibrating loose. I never saw the need to loctite the limbbolts though. I'd say that the shop is the reason for your bad experience, not the product itself or the manufacturer. Get hooked up with a good shop that knows what they are doing and will take care of you should you need assisstance. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

I hear what you are saying, however- he did state he got the run-around and then stated he spoke to the exact person someone else said would have given him great service at PSE.

So I'm taking the OP on his word. Regardless-PSE should have had a new bow/parts out to the shop that day (assuming in stock). Bottom line: There is no reason a customer should have been on the phone with them for an hour and a half. 10-15 minutes tops. 

I've worked both sides of the archery industry, I understand how easy it is to get warranty issues taken care of when the dealer drops the ball. Its not hard for the manufacturer-it takes 5 words to make things right for the customer :"we'll take care of it", and it's really that simple, and then you (the manufacturer) work out the issue with your dealer.


----------



## Field_Flight (May 9, 2009)

*...*

Definately sounds like you need to do business with a real pro-shop. Just because they have bows hanging all over the place doesnt make them a pro-shop. You found out exactly what makes them a lousy choice of bow purchase.


I tend to think PSE may have dropped the ball because you were unloading a problem on them that is normally handled through the pro-shop.

I've heard Mathews disatisfaction stories that rival yours so your point is moot.

Pete


----------



## Field_Flight (May 9, 2009)

*...*

The whole thread ought to be deleted really. PSE doesnt deserve the bad press.

Pete


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*My bet us*



PSERepNE said:


> Let me begin by apologizing for your troubles. You are exactly right, you should have not had any trouble getting your bow fixed. I wish I would have known I would have taken care of you immediately. If it is possible could you please PM your info including the shop you bought the bow from so that I can help prevent this from happening again. Thanks JB


It will all go away.........I have never heard that PSE did not take care of the issues....and promptly.
I was a staffer for 9 years and very few companies even come close in the CS dept.
JB is the man when it comes to this stuff.
Sorry you had such a bad go of it. It is not typical.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Field_Flight said:


> Definately sounds like you need to do business with a real pro-shop. Just because they have bows hanging all over the place doesnt make them a pro-shop. You found out exactly what makes them a lousy choice of bow purchase.
> 
> 
> I tend to think PSE may have dropped the ball because you were unloading a problem on them that is normally handled through the pro-shop.
> ...


I know I have heard terrible Mathews stories


----------



## newq (Apr 9, 2009)

Lets face it we have all had this happen a time or two with ANY product we have ever bought and our loyalties tend to lie where we believe our best service to be. 

A product is only as good as our support and to be honest I have only had a good experience with PSE.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

I think every one but JeffB is missing the point--------your only getting part of the conversation with PSE and that really isn't anything----Sooooo we really do not know what was said or went on. Problem is totally on the first shop they dropped the ball from 50 stories up------no one else's fault, plain and simple. Did or could they have cracked the limb---?????????? million dollar question. Everything so far is speculation-----put the blame where the blame needs to go the source-------the shop. They gave false information, they did not follow through getting the parts, their job no one else. It's not an old bow where you have to wait for parts.


----------



## ArcheryBowx (Mar 2, 2003)

PSE Needs to step up to the plate.......... knowing this guy was hot, PSE could have sent a set of limbs , next day.....problem solved ...... Congrats on the Monster


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Field_Flight said:


> The whole thread ought to be deleted really. *PSE doesnt deserve the bad press.*
> 
> Pete


Why not? If it was a thread about Mathews, Hoyt or Bowtech, the "bad press" would go on for days.


----------



## Colorado_Hunter (Feb 4, 2004)

I assume you still have the PSE so they can still make it right. I agree, sounds more like a dealer issue then a PSE one.

I know your feeling though, you want to strangle everyone!


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Why not? If it was a thread about Mathews, Hoyt or Bowtech, the "bad press" would go on for days.


Why because I have never found anyone that was not happy with PSE service. Don't you find it funny that all of a sudden in this one particular case there is a problem?
Sounds like a bad dealer to me


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

parkerbows said:


> Why because I have never found anyone that was not happy with PSE service. Don't you find it funny that all of a sudden in this one particular case there is a problem?
> Sounds like a bad dealer to me


The OP also said he got the run around for over an hour when he called PSE directly. IMO the blame can be evenly divided between the shop and PSE.


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

*PSE junk*

I'll give 50 bucks for that pse junk. Pm me your pay pal info,i could use a nice cheap bow. I've ahot pse since 1982 and never had a problem with c.s. Sounds like a dealer problem to me.
Thanks
bryan


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> The OP also said he got the run around for over an hour when he called PSE directly. IMO the blame can be evenly divided between the shop and PSE.


But what does the runaround mean. Maybe they were saying have your dealer contact us


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

LMAO argue all you guys want bottom line we are not getting the whole story on what happened talking to PSE-----on the phone for over an hour for such a simple problem------sounds fishy to me or at the least stretched some. I have dealt with PSE CS for years and have found them very helpful and prompt. Lets not start this he said you said bit it's way over played----you don't have all the facts, nothing else matters.:zip:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

It sucks that you got the run around on it...I've always had great luck with PSE's CustomerService. I do think the dealer/shop you got it from doesnt have a clue since they said the BS about the loc-tite and the only times I've ever seen an X-Force with a limb busted like that was when it was pressed wrong. 
Drop PSErepNE a PM, I'm sure he'll take care of it for you.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Petapal said:


> I'll give 50 bucks for that pse junk. Pm me your pay pal info,i could use a nice cheap bow. I've ahot pse since 1982 and never had a problem with c.s. Sounds like a dealer problem to me.
> Thanks
> bryan


Shucks, I'll give him $75 right now!!! I like "junk" bows like that!!!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Masterkiller said:


> And to boot they probably pressed the bow wrong, leaving you with a broken limb.


I agree on that one - If the limb got pressed wrong - that limb goes poof. IIRC, I have never heard of a PSE X Force series limb doing that unless it got pressed goofy. These Gordon Powertuff limbs work well...as long as the tech doesn't mess it up.

I do notice one minor thing - if the cam's so hosed up with the bolt coming off, where's the pics of the cam?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> Shucks, I'll give him $75 right now!!! I like "junk" bows like that!!!


Raise it to 100. I could use an X-Force bow to add to my collection.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I too have always loved PSE's service in the past. Note I said in the past. Things are NOT the same any more. I just got the run around from them big time. I don't know what is going on there but it will cost them for sure if things don't change.


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

I have a Mathews but have been considering the x-force or omen over the monster. I have shot the monster and the gx. I know it is going to be one of those three. My problem is I called PSE the other day to get some info on warranty and other draw length questions and I hate to say it but the lady on the phone was not very nice.:sad:


----------



## MADNESS MAN (Feb 19, 2009)

ArcheryBowx said:


> PSE Needs to step up to the plate.......... knowing this guy was hot, PSE could have sent a set of limbs , next day.....problem solved ...... Congrats on the Monster


That would work except for one thing. I highly doubt that the op would want the new limbs shipped to the NO-PRO shop that caused all these problems. He would have to find and talk to a different PSE authorized shop to install the limbs, wouldn't he?


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

MrSinister said:


> I too have always loved PSE's service in the past. Note I said in the past. Things are NOT the same any more. * I just got the run around from them big time. * I don't know what is going on there but it will cost them for sure if things don't change.


Geezz, don't let the fanboys see this.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Geezz, don't let the fanboys see this.


No kidding. There's always two sides to the story, and I'm sure there's more to it as well.

-Steve


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't you think it kind of strange, after post #3 the OP has not returned.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

pse has a great warranty and warranty department. has to do with the shop. pse probaly wanted you to go throught the shop. all ive ever had to do as running a shop for years, is give them the serial number. tell them really what happened. week i will get the parts. its a long ways from here ot there. plus depends on the availability of the part. sounds like your shop didnt do something right to begin with.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

lineape said:


> Don't you think it kind of strange, after post #3 the OP has not returned.


Yes. I agree.

I still think the bow was screwed up by the shop.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

They have always took care of my issues right away if it was covered under warranty or not. I had a used XF that had a bad top cam bearing my shop called them they sent out a new cam that day. I had a buddy who purchased a new Monster the other day he put 5 rests on it and tried a bunch of different arrows through it and nothing would get rid of the 3'' left tear so he took it back and got his money back it may have been just one isolated incident but it can happen to any bow. I hope this guy gets taken care of for sure.


----------



## Steelheads (Apr 24, 2009)

Field_Flight said:


> Definately sounds like you need to do business with a real pro-shop. Just because they have bows hanging all over the place doesnt make them a pro-shop. You found out exactly what makes them a lousy choice of bow purchase.
> 
> 
> I tend to think PSE may have dropped the ball because you were unloading a problem on them that is normally handled through the pro-shop.
> ...


The fact that you appear to have blinders on makes your point moot. EVERY company drops the ball (I agree), but to defend this situation based on what we DO know about it is ridiculous. Nobody deserves that kind of treatment.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Geezz, don't let the fanboys see this.


Heres the problem, many have had great experience with there customer service, hardly ever see a complaint about them on here.
The fanboy stuff is sometimes valid and some go overboard to protect a company they have no stock in. But on the other hand there are lots of people who just love to hate a bow company they also have no stock in and go overboard believing every bad thing they here without any proof whatsoever what the full story is.
Both will just jump on a thread and not reason at all


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

parkerbows said:


> Heres the problem, many have had great experience with there customer service, hardly ever see a complaint about them on here.
> The fanboy stuff is sometimes valid and some go overboard to protect a company they have no stock in. But on the other hand there are lots of people who just love to hate a bow company they also have no stock in and go overboard believing every bad thing they here without any proof whatsoever what the full story is.
> Both will just jump on a thread and not reason at all


I don't hate any bow company, but people were going overboard protecting their beloved company and at the same time basically calling the OP (also a fellow archer) a liar because, God no it can't be the company. Just because a company had/has a record for decent CS, doesn't mean there wasn't someone new working that day, or maybe the regular CS person was themselves having a bad day.


----------



## ArcheryBowx (Mar 2, 2003)

parkerbows said:


> Why because I have never found anyone that was not happy with PSE service. Don't you find it funny that all of a sudden in this one particular case there is a problem?
> Sounds like a bad dealer to me


Now the PSE guys we'll get to hear the bashing, just like all the other bow companies......:darkbeer:


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I don't hate any bow company, but people were going overboard protecting their beloved company and at the same time basically calling the OP (also a fellow archer) a liar because, God no it can't be the company. Just because a company had/has a record for decent CS, doesn't mean there wasn't someone new working that day, or maybe the regular CS person was themselves having a bad day.


I agree but he also didn't explain what they said. Did they just say you need to go back to your dealer?
Until we know for sure what was said it is hard to say what the RUNAROUND means


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Maybe the Op and/or Mr.Sinister will come back on with an explanation of "run-around" for us.


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

ill give you $150. 
i have never had any issues with CS. hell last week i got in a new dozen arrows, 2 broke in my target, calle dthem up, already have a NEW DOZEN IN HAND, and they only wnated the broken ones back, told me tto keep the other 10. if thats not customer service, i dont know what is


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

erikbarnes25197 said:


> ill give you $150.
> i have never had any issues with CS. *hell last week i got in a new dozen arrows, *2 broke in my target, calle dthem up, already have a NEW DOZEN IN HAND, and they only wnated the broken ones back, told me tto keep the other 10. if thats not customer service, i dont know what is



From PSE? What we are trying to determine is if there is a CS problem with PSE or the OP's shop, or both.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

well another thing I noticed is how upset he was about the bow. I cant blame him as I would have been disappointed myself. I am wondering if when he called PSE if he might have been a little hotheaded over the phone. If so, I'm sure he would have gotten much less help than if he was more civil. If I have to call somebody with an issue that I am mad about, I always wait til I cool off a bit. You'll get much more assistance if your calm and polite than if your not. That being said, when he took the bow to the dealer, they should have called PSE right then about the issue. I believe he said his dealer never even contacted PSE. That's bad business right there for sure. I'm sure if the dealer would have followed thru on their end, this thread would not be here now.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

BOHO said:


> well another thing I noticed is how upset he was about the bow. I cant blame him as I would have been disappointed myself. I am wondering if when he called PSE if he might have been a little hotheaded over the phone. If so, I'm sure he would have gotten much less help than if he was more civil. If I have to call somebody with an issue that I am mad about, I always wait til I cool off a bit. You'll get much more assistance if your calm and polite than if your not. That being said, when he took the bow to the dealer, they should have called PSE right then about the issue. I believe he said his dealer never even contacted PSE. That's bad business right there for sure. I'm sure if the dealer would have followed thru on their end, this thread would not be here now.


Absolutely! Very good point.


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> From PSE? What we are trying to determine is if there is a CS problem with PSE or the OP's shop, or both.


yes the arrows came from PSE.

and as far as all your "fan boy" comments. the ones you label as fanboys dont normally come and start defending until people like you call them out with the "cant wait for the fanboys to start" or something to that nature.

fact of the matter is, all companies have problems from time to time. the way the limb splintered on that bow appears to be a pressing issue. i have seen it done and witnessed the same happen when someone thought they could get away with pressing the bow with an unapproved press.

and last but not least, the "runaround" may also be the CS trying to collect information so they have everything correct in the notes on a particular account. plain and simple if CS associate isnt going to help or be rude, PSE wont keep them for long I promise you.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

*yes the arrows came from P*SE---Sorry I didn't know PSE made arrows. Was merely asking.

*and as far as all your "fan boy" comments*---"all my fan-boy comments" I used the term once.

*fact of the matter is, all companies have problems from time to time. the way the limb splintered on that bow appears to be a pressing issue. i have seen it done and witnessed the same happen when someone thought they could get away with pressing the bow with an unapproved press*.---Yes I know they do, never said they didn't.

*and last but not least, the "runaround" may also be the CS trying to collect information so they have everything correct in the notes on a particular account. plain and simple if CS associate isnt going to help or be rude, PSE wont keep them for long I promise you. *---Agreed....I just said, just because it's someone's favorite company, don't think the poor CS doesn't happen. 
Today 02:08 PM


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

just so ya know litespeed, not all my statements were to you  relax bro. sorry i didnt make myself clearer. furthermore on the fanboy comment i made, it was towards you, as well as a few others. all i meant but it was most of the time, the fanboys dont show up and start commenting until a comment like "wait for the fanboys to see this" is made. if i upset ya, im sorry wasnt my intent.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

erikbarnes25197 said:


> just so ya know litespeed, not all my statements were to you  relax bro. sorry i didnt make myself clearer. furthermore on the fanboy comment i made, it was towards you, as well as a few others. all i meant but it was most of the time, the fanboys dont show up and start commenting until a comment like "wait for the fanboys to see this" is made. if i upset ya, im sorry wasnt my intent.


No harm. We just all need to relax and not be so quick to place the blame back on someone when they post up a problem.


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

As I see it and please correct me if I am wrong.

1. The guy seems to not have done anything to invalidate his warranty.
2. The shop he bought it from seems to have really let him down.
3. He contacted PSE with no joy.

PSE need to sort this out, I dont own PSE but I have always heard nothing but good things and I have a lot of respect for there products and there reputation.

Its difficult to get a good reputation, and even one report like this is one to many.

I hope PSE sort this poor chap out, and by helping him, help themselves. Across the board I think they make exceptional gear, and I like there bows etc. I hope it gets resolved so everyone comes out of it in a positive manner.


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im sure they will help him with no problems. as long as everyone is level headed.

i know there are times when i get upset with something like that, i get angry and they (not naming the company but not PSE) are less than willing to help. then i ended up hanging up. I called back when i had cooled off and we worked through everything and got the problem solved.

litespeed, what part of MINN are you in?


----------



## MADNESS MAN (Feb 19, 2009)

ummmmm...this is a longshot, but, what if the op broke the limb by pressing his bow himself in his own press? Maybe he tried to press it using a ratchet press or something similar? That would explain why the shop would not do the warranty work? If I'm way off base, I apologize in advance, but something just doesn't sound right with this incident. There has got to be more to the story...unfortunately, we will probably never know...


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

then again if someone at the shop accidentlyput it in an unapproved press, they arent going to admit it either. 
TONS of possibilities but who knows.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Be happy to explain. I have two X Forces, I also just bought a bow madness in the classifieds. My wife owns an AR35 short draw. My son owns a Mach 12.
We have owned PSE forever. Big time PSE users and dang loyal to them but I am no company fan boy. My son had to send in the Mach 12 long while back and PSE went beyond what was required for us. I was willing at that time to pay for what needed to be done but they covered it and that was something else. Now I had a dry fire on an X force the oldest one I have from 07. It was only a 60lb draw weight bow so it didn't do too much damage. I wanted to replace the cams and axels on it and the strings and cables. Again it wasn't PSE's fault so I was just going to pay for it. I called my local dealer. They called PSE and got prices. I got those figures and said okay order it in. They called PSE back and the run around started. First they said what is the serial number of the bow and nature of the problem. I told them the nature of the problem and told them I didn't have the serial number handy as it was on there with those really great PSE stickers that come off in a week. I might have them around but didn't have them handy. I registered the bow and PSE should be able to look me up as the registered owner if they bother to keep any records which I am starting to doubt. At any rate they told the shop they are not selling those cams for liability issues from people building bows with them. If I want to get the bow fixed I need to send it in pay for the shipping there. Then pay a $200.00 fee and they will fix it and send it back. By the way the parts required were only $130.00. Does this sound like the PSE service we have came to know and love? That is about half the cost I could buy a lefty X Force used for doesn't sound like a fair deal to me. I am honestly just going to wait and watch and find a lefty X Force for a deal and buy one. As I said things are not the same as they were. People we dealt with in the past like the Queen are long gone and it isn't the same place. This doesn't exactly make them bad in my eyes but I held them in higher regard before.


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

Beastmaster said:


> Raise it to 100. I could use an X-Force bow to add to my collection.


raise it to 125 and I will put some 70lb limbs on her and shot tight groups at 80 yards.
:darkbeer:


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

lightbeer said:


> raise it to 125 and I will put some 70lb limbs on her and shot tight groups at 80 yards.
> :darkbeer:


Hehe...that's my intent on getting the BMXL. But if I can get an X-Force bow cheaper....why not? 

-Steve


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

parkerbows said:


> What kind of runaround did they give you?
> Did they say we won't fix it or bring it to your dealer.
> By the way that dealer must be really bad. I think you saying don't buy a pse because of the problems you had are not fair because I assure there are tons of guys who have never had any problems and others that did that got great customer service


So this is one of the fanboys that the 2nd post warned of....He never said dont buy pse...he stated he got the run around from the shop and from the company themselves...Just cause youve never had problems doesnt mean he hasnt.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

PSERepNE said:


> Let me begin by apologizing for your troubles. You are exactly right, you should have not had any trouble getting your bow fixed. I wish I would have known I would have taken care of you immediately. If it is possible could you please PM your info including the shop you bought the bow from so that I can help prevent this from happening again. Thanks JB


Right on PSERepNE! I was gonna say that he could send it to me and I'd have it fixed in under 3 days and shipped back in another 3 with all new parts (Cams, limbs and strings) without a hitch! Good shooting OP, and sorry for your troubles. It happens with every company at some point or another... it ain't what you know, it's who.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*yes, would like more info from OP*

But for me, it doesn't matter. I've had recieved good CS the one time ever needed.

As far as him calling CS. If his attitude was not very nice, or if he thought that PSE woyuld just send him the parts, that's just not happening.

I wonder if PSE CS is getting more calls on questions about tuning and the like due to thier forum being closed down. 

I had seculated this a week ago when I heard the forum was bye, bye and predicted many more calls to CS. Maybe they need more CS people now.

Either way, I'd go to a different shop, or I'd take PseRep up on his offer.

One thing for damn sure is I'd never go back to that shop again.

You can use loc-tite on the bow. Just don't let it get on the film dippin, it will cause the film to desolve.


----------



## 68turbocivic (Jan 29, 2009)

*sorry it took me so long...*

here are some pics of the cam..and just so everybody knows, we dont have a bow press or wouldnt even attempt to put a bow in a bow press just because iv never done it before! this morning i went back to my local dealer to get the bow and see what the status was on it...they NEVER EVEN CALLED PSE and said they wouldnt have time to get to it till the end off next week!!! that dont fly for me....and fyi i loved my pse. it shot great and was an awesome bow, and if they would have takin care of me i would still be shooting it!!! when i called pse i was calm and cool and friendly, gave them all my info and they just told me to go to the dealer that i bought it from...i told them that he was worthless and i wanted to deal directly with them and they wanted nothin to do with that...i just want it fixed and then im goin to sell it and move on...somebody will get a hell of a deal..


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks just like my cam after about 125 shots only my limb is damaged also. Took it to my dealer and was told they will order the parts the next morning and get it back together as soon as the parts come in. My dealer said PSE has always been terrific to deal with and never questioned any of their warranty work. I will say that I did call PSE before I took it to the dealer and was told that it is not covered by warranty, I got rather upset and she said to take it to the dealer and they should take care of it. My dealer has been terrific so far but I will know better after I get the bow back.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Yeah I guess all those who were busy questioning can crawl back into the caves now. As it has been said things there are NOT what they were. That is the plain and simple truth. On my first post I didn't say much I don't like to air too much on AT as this place is too polar but when I see how everyone on here questions everyone with an issue I thought I had better let everyone know those great big ol' companies just are not as full of love and good cheer as we like to think these days.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

does this surprise me.........i think NOT


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

MrSinister said:


> Be happy to explain. I have two X Forces, I also just bought a bow madness in the classifieds. My wife owns an AR35 short draw. My son owns a Mach 12.
> We have owned PSE forever. Big time PSE users and dang loyal to them but I am no company fan boy. My son had to send in the Mach 12 long while back and PSE went beyond what was required for us. I was willing at that time to pay for what needed to be done but they covered it and that was something else. Now I had a dry fire on an X force the oldest one I have from 07. It was only a 60lb draw weight bow so it didn't do too much damage. I wanted to replace the cams and axels on it and the strings and cables. Again it wasn't PSE's fault so I was just going to pay for it. I called my local dealer. They called PSE and got prices. I got those figures and said okay order it in. They called PSE back and the run around started. First they said what is the serial number of the bow and nature of the problem. I told them the nature of the problem and told them I didn't have the serial number handy as it was on there with those really great PSE stickers that come off in a week. I might have them around but didn't have them handy. I registered the bow and PSE should be able to look me up as the registered owner if they bother to keep any records which I am starting to doubt. At any rate they told the shop they are not selling those cams for liability issues from people building bows with them. If I want to get the bow fixed I need to send it in pay for the shipping there. Then pay a $200.00 fee and they will fix it and send it back. By the way the parts required were only $130.00. Does this sound like the PSE service we have came to know and love? That is about half the cost I could buy a lefty X Force used for doesn't sound like a fair deal to me. I am honestly just going to wait and watch and find a lefty X Force for a deal and buy one. As I said things are not the same as they were. People we dealt with in the past like the Queen are long gone and it isn't the same place. This doesn't exactly make them bad in my eyes but I held them in higher regard before.


Are you saying $200 total or $200 plus the costs of the cams?


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

PAkilla86 said:


> So this is one of the fanboys that the 2nd post warned of....He never said dont buy pse...he stated he got the run around from the shop and from the company themselves...Just cause youve never had problems doesnt mean he hasnt.


I am a pse fanboy?
Thats funny I have never even used pse service and have probably owned every single companies bows out there, and would shoot any of them
I asked what the runaround was about, never called anyone a liar just wanted clarification and you obviously didn't read all my posts because I just looked back at them and it doesn't sound fanboyistic? to me.
Just wanted to know both sides


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

68turbocivic said:


> here are some pics of the cam..and just so everybody knows, we dont have a bow press or wouldnt even attempt to put a bow in a bow press just because iv never done it before! this morning i went back to my local dealer to get the bow and see what the status was on it...they NEVER EVEN CALLED PSE and said they wouldnt have time to get to it till the end off next week!!! that dont fly for me....and fyi i loved my pse. it shot great and was an awesome bow, and if they would have takin care of me i would still be shooting it!!! when i called pse i was calm and cool and friendly, gave them all my info and they just told me to go to the dealer that i bought it from...i told them that he was worthless and i wanted to deal directly with them and they wanted nothin to do with that...i just want it fixed and then im goin to sell it and move on...somebody will get a hell of a deal..



Very sorry to hear. I can understand the piss poor dealer (they are unfortunately, commonplace), but PSE not being much help (or in your case, no help at all) does not surprise me either. I've only had to deal with PSE CS once back in 1995 on a G-Force limb that split about 2 inches above the top limb bolt. Considering I had waited nearly 3 months for the bow (a left hander, I was told that it was the first shipped in the state), it split the same week the bow arrived and then it took 6 weeks to get replacements from PSE despite the pro-shop being on good terms and being on top of PSE every few days, I can't say I was impressed in the least. I've owned several PSE's since, but luckily have not had to deal with them again. I however have an extremely competent dealer in my area and I know I would be taken care of one way or another if I were to have a problem if I bought another PSE in the future (or any bow brand for that matter)


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

My intent in posting is that every time someone posts on AT with an issue they get jumped and then some. It doesn't matter if it is Mathews, Bowtech, PSE, or others they have to hear the worst of AT every time. This place is said to be archers helping archers but it is usually archers chewing on archers. That is funny to me as these companies often couldn't care less about us. PSE wasn't that way in the past. They went beyond what was needed to make things right. That is something I think has been let slide from what I see lately and if so it will cost them. I usually take guys on threads like this at their word as why else would they post. There is nothing to gain for them. It is to all of our benefit so we can figure out if there are issues with a product or a company.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

MrSinister said:


> Be happy to explain. I have two X Forces, I also just bought a bow madness in the classifieds. My wife owns an AR35 short draw. My son owns a Mach 12.
> We have owned PSE forever. Big time PSE users and dang loyal to them but I am no company fan boy. My son had to send in the Mach 12 long while back and PSE went beyond what was required for us. I was willing at that time to pay for what needed to be done but they covered it and that was something else. Now I had a dry fire on an X force the oldest one I have from 07. It was only a 60lb draw weight bow so it didn't do too much damage. I wanted to replace the cams and axels on it and the strings and cables. Again it wasn't PSE's fault so I was just going to pay for it. I called my local dealer. They called PSE and got prices. I got those figures and said okay order it in. They called PSE back and the run around started. First they said what is the serial number of the bow and nature of the problem. I told them the nature of the problem and told them I didn't have the serial number handy as it was on there with those really great PSE stickers that come off in a week. I might have them around but didn't have them handy. I registered the bow and PSE should be able to look me up as the registered owner if they bother to keep any records which I am starting to doubt. At any rate they told the shop they are not selling those cams for liability issues from people building bows with them. If I want to get the bow fixed I need to send it in pay for the shipping there. Then pay a $200.00 fee and they will fix it and send it back. By the way the parts required were only $130.00. Does this sound like the PSE service we have came to know and love? That is about half the cost I could buy a lefty X Force used for doesn't sound like a fair deal to me. I am honestly just going to wait and watch and find a lefty X Force for a deal and buy one. As I said things are not the same as they were. People we dealt with in the past like the Queen are long gone and it isn't the same place. This doesn't exactly make them bad in my eyes but I held them in higher regard before.


This is bulls$#t, $200.00 fee for wanting to buy parts. I don't care how good the customer servce is or was, I would never buy another bow from any manufacturer that pulled this stunt. I would be the proverbial "anti-fanboy" after that. WOW!!


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Oh and in the interest of information it was as I understood it $200.00 for the repair of a dry fire. My guess is they would replace even more than I would if I know PSE but I don't want to spend that and won't be taking them up on the offer. I don't understand why they quoted the parts then turned around and denied the shop the order. Maybe they flipped a coin and it came up tails who knows.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Twitch said:


> This is bulls$#t, $200.00 fee for wanting to buy parts. I don't care how good the customer servce is or was, I would never buy another bow from any manufacturer that pulled this stunt. I would be the proverbial "anti-fanboy" after that. WOW!!


I think he is saying $200 for
labor and $130 cams
so $70 labor 
Maybe I am wrong I have been labeled a fanboy now


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

*simmer down now*

Folks, Many of you are getting a little to heated over this. A couple of guys have made some valid points!!! I have been in contact with 68turbocivic and I will be helping him out. Mr. Sinister please PM me with your info and I will see what I can do to help you. The HF cams may be difficult to get esp. for a lefty. BUT I will do what I can to help you. For the PSE fans 68turbocivic will explain the whole story to me and I will take care of him. I wish the world was perfect, but it isn't and neither am I. If it was what would we discuss (note: not argue?) AT is about archers helping archers....we all have horror stories. REMEMBER!!!!!!! We (archery world) are competitors not enemies!!!! Those who are trying to take away our right to hunt and shoot bows are our enemy. We may have differences BUT we must stand together or divided we will fall!!!! Peace Out! If anyone wants to shoot me a nasty gram do it via PM. In the infamous words of Borther Love: "I Love You!" :grin:


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

*EASTON arrows - Made in the USA ?*



alwayslookin said:


> It will all go away.........I have never heard that PSE did not take care of the issues....and promptly.
> I was a staffer for 9 years and very few companies even come close in the CS dept.
> JB is the man when it comes to this stuff.
> Sorry you had such a bad go of it. It is not typical.


I saw from you tag line that you are a EASTON prostaff member. I was wondering if you can tell me if all EASTON arrows are made in the USA ?


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

parkerbows said:


> I think he is saying $200 for
> labor and $130 cams
> so $70 labor
> Maybe I am wrong I have been labeled a fanboy now


I read it again, and you are right $200 flat rate fee.


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

Hopefully I will get mine back soon and if the service is as good as my dealer said I will probably be getting rid of my captain and ordering an omen. I bought the captain and gx6 planning on keeping one for a back up and was surprised that I am shooting the gx6 as good as the captain so I my get rid of the captain to get an omen. My dealer does not know when they will have an omen to shoot, I know they are getting released on July 15, does anyone know when most dealers would be getting any in?


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Sorry I get the confusion now. The parts were quoted originally at about $130.00 to the shop. Later they said the bow was to be sent in for repair and that repair has a fee of $200.00. I am sure that would include many more parts as I had not quoted strings as I was ordering strings. It would also likely include limbs which I didn't include. I know it wasn't a rip off it is just not what I believed to be the right way to handle it.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*maybe*

They wanted to see the damage and assure that all that could of been damaged is replaced.

It is called liability.

But that is just a guess.


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

I've owned pse, bear,and others. It is not fair to say the company is bad or whatever. It's definitely the so-called unpro shop, period. I'm living in NC. The closest big town is albemarle. I get my stuff from Bob's sporting goods. He's been in business for years and also a Mathews bow dealer. He used to sell all makes of bows. One thing he knows, is BOWS. I boughht a mission UX2 from him about 2 months ago. And he doesn't mind working on other bows even bought from BPS. Eventually, the people will end up having to have something fixed, and they will go to them. He doesn't bash anyone. Now there's a place in Albemarle called God's outfitters. I went there one day, just to check the place out. Yes, they have a great archery dept., but they don't have anyone that knows how to set up a bow correctly. They are about 2 shakes above the people at BPS. Bash mathews if you want, but one thing they can't afford to have is someone that sells their product, not know how to do what needs to be done. Matter of fact, no company needs that. Bob is also a pro staff shooter in the seniors. If I paid close to 1,000 dollars for a bow and it had problems, I'd would contacted PSE direct and told them of the crappy service I had got from the dealer. Just my opnion.:darkbeer:


----------



## 68turbocivic (Jan 29, 2009)

*yep*



TOMMYY01 said:


> I've owned pse, bear,and others. It is not fair to say the company is bad or whatever. It's definitely the so-called unpro shop, period. I'm living in NC. The closest big town is albemarle. I get my stuff from Bob's sporting goods. He's been in business for years and also a Mathews bow dealer. He used to sell all makes of bows. One thing he knows, is BOWS. I boughht a mission UX2 from him about 2 months ago. And he doesn't mind working on other bows even bought from BPS. Eventually, the people will end up having to have something fixed, and they will go to them. He doesn't bash anyone. Now there's a place in Albemarle called God's outfitters. I went there one day, just to check the place out. Yes, they have a great archery dept., but they don't have anyone that knows how to set up a bow correctly. They are about 2 shakes above the people at BPS. Bash mathews if you want, but one thing they can't afford to have is someone that sells their product, not know how to do what needs to be done. Matter of fact, no company needs that. Bob is also a pro staff shooter in the seniors. If I paid close to 1,000 dollars for a bow and it had problems, I'd would contacted PSE direct and told them of the crappy service I had got from the dealer. Just my opnion.:darkbeer:


did that....


----------



## Ayastigi (Jul 9, 2007)

*hmmm*

I hate to hear that for you, It seems as thought there are more shops out there that act this way after a sale what goes around comes around.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

PSERepNE said:


> Folks, Many of you are getting a little to heated over this. A couple of guys have made some valid points!!! I have been in contact with 68turbocivic and I will be helping him out. Mr. Sinister please PM me with your info and I will see what I can do to help you. The HF cams may be difficult to get esp. for a lefty. BUT I will do what I can to help you. For the PSE fans 68turbocivic will explain the whole story to me and I will take care of him. I wish the world was perfect, but it isn't and neither am I. If it was what would we discuss (note: not argue?) AT is about archers helping archers....we all have horror stories. REMEMBER!!!!!!! We (archery world) are competitors not enemies!!!! Those who are trying to take away our right to hunt and shoot bows are our enemy. We may have differences BUT we must stand together or divided we will fall!!!! Peace Out! If anyone wants to shoot me a nasty gram do it via PM. In the infamous words of Borther Love: "I Love You!" :grin:


excellent point! I am glad that your such a great representative of the PSE line. I havent owned or even shot a PSE in 20 years. If I ever get one though it's guys like you that would convince me to give them a try. Hats off to you sir.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Ok fact----he does not have or can produce the serial #, only talked to them on the phone and that is no way to prove it is truly him(forget the shop they are useless). They are not going to willey nilly send parts to a person not affiliated with a shop, dealer-------most bow companies have this policy----it is a liability reason. It is called covering your butt to have it sent in and have them do the work if you don't want a shop to work on it. Also most shops cannot get parts from a company if they are not in the dealer network for them. As far as paying shipping that is normal and fair, but I would call them back and question the other charges------that to me seems fishy. Sorry but I still feel the whole story has not been told.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Field_Flight said:


> The whole thread ought to be deleted really. PSE doesnt deserve the bad press.
> 
> Pete


Your kidding .............right????????? Please tell me you dont believe a word you just typed. They deserve any bad press that is factual. Its their fault if they screwed up as reported.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Field_Flight said:


> I tend to think PSE may have dropped the ball because you were unloading a problem on them that is normally handled through the pro-shop.
> 
> I've heard Mathews disatisfaction stories that rival yours so your point is moot.
> 
> Pete




First it is completely irrelevant who has worse horror stories. This is about PSE dropping the ball and second it doesnt matter if he was "unloading a problem" on them they should handle it without prejudice no matter what.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Field_Flight said:


> The whole thread ought to be deleted really. PSE doesnt deserve the bad press.
> 
> Pete


You are kidding ..........right??????????? Do you really believe a thing you type????? What complete biased non sense on your part. PSE DESERVES any and all bad press if it is accurate and true.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

RNT said:


> First it is completely irrelevant who has worse horror stories. This is about PSE dropping the ball and second it doesnt matter if he was "unloading a problem" on them they should handle it without prejudice no matter what.


You need to reread the whole post--------I have dealt with customers and CS with all the major companies--------we are not getting the whole story just bits and pieces, he could not produce all the needed information, serial # and you cannot prove you are who you are over the phone to the company so the company has no recourse but to charge and question facts. I still have an extremely hard time believing he was hung on the phone for over an hour on such a simple request-------sorry people but to me your beating a dead horse without all the facts.


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

It's really a shame that PSE doesn't have their forum anymore as this whole matter could have been resolved if it was brought up in their forum. I cracked both limbs on an old 2003 PSE bow, due to my own stupidity, took the bow to my local PSE dealer, it did take a month or so but when I went back to check on it I was handed a brand new Rogue X bow, so don't be so quick to blame PSE cause their customer service is second to none. And don't think i'm a PSE fanboy either, I shoot a Mathews right now, just my .02 cents.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I used to shoot PSE and have dealt with warranty on a couple of occasions. On each occasion I was treated more fairly than I deserved. Once I sent a in a used bow with a cracked limb. The bow I got back (free of charge) had upgraded cams and limbs with a new cables and string installed. Everything but the riser was replaced. I sent in another bow with a very slight twist to the limb (it was so slight that I was almost embarrassed to send it in) and it was repaired with no questions asked. I had some problems with one of their older arrow lines so I called them. I was shipped out 15 arrows of higher quality and again, no questions asked. PSE is #1 in customer service, but even with the best, there will always be miss-communications and the occasional problem, but PSE looks after their own better than most any company around.

Automan


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe PSE should do a little more homework on whom they are allowing to sell their product. As far as I'm concerned they are just as much to blame as the dealer. And by the way Mathews CS is second to none.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Dale_B1 said:


> You need to reread the whole post--------I have dealt with customers and CS with all the major companies--------we are not getting the whole story just bits and pieces, he could not produce all the needed information, serial # and you cannot prove you are who you are over the phone to the company so the company has no recourse but to charge and question facts. I still have an extremely hard time believing he was hung on the phone for over an hour on such a simple request-------sorry people but to me your beating a dead horse without all the facts.


I did read this entire thing and yes I do agree with you there is another side to this story but based on facts alone givin by one side anything else especially with disinterested third parties is purely speculation and assumptions. So until PSE or his piece of crap dealer come on here and rebut what he said to me what he said has more merit than any other persons opinions. Its not about what your experiences have been its what he went through. I and others have had horrrible experiences with a specific company but my friend and many others have had good to fantastic experiences with the same company. It happens.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Pse?*



RNT said:


> I did read this entire thing and yes I do agree with you there is another side to this story but based on facts alone givin by one side anything else especially with disinterested third parties is purely speculation and assumptions. So until PSE or his piece of crap dealer come on here and rebut what he said to me what he said has more merit than any other persons opinions. Its not about what your experiences have been its what he went through. I and others have had horrrible experiences with a specific company but my friend and many others have had good to fantastic experiences with the same company. It happens.


PSE is a company that has stood the test of time ,and are innovative enough to change the way we look at archery " BUT" every person and business has to learn that, as hard as you may try, you can not make every one happy all the time man. To me the dealer (who ever they are ) is at fault, If all things discussed are on the up and up. Pse is at fault for letting it get out of hand and not correcting this situation expediently.I personally shoot for Hoyt but my son shoots a PSE. We had to send it in for limb pocket bolts that were totally stripped out in the riser, about two months later they sent him a brand spanking new rig, no questions asked. Yea the wait was a bit long but very commendable service. We all drop the ball from time to time, and all we can do is learn from it (good or bad) and try to improve . Mathews is great for service , they handle business and get er done , but even they occasionally get wires crossed and drop the proverbial ball.:darkbeer:


----------



## Eric J (Jul 10, 2008)

JeffB said:


> I hear what you are saying, however- he did state he got the run-around and then stated he spoke to the exact person someone else said would have given him great service at PSE.
> 
> So I'm taking the OP on his word. Regardless-PSE should have had a new bow/parts out to the shop that day (assuming in stock). Bottom line: There is no reason a customer should have been on the phone with them for an hour and a half. 10-15 minutes tops.


My guess is, it was 10-15 minutes..... If PSE was going to give someone the run around, why on earth would they take the time to talk to them for that long. What is the name of the shop you went to? It would be nice to know and may save someone else the trouble down the line.


----------



## BOW4UM (Jan 25, 2009)

Seems that ALL Manufactures have some type of problem with these extreme bows. They are all pushing the limits and stuff is bound to happen. I have found your comment to be correct in that do your homwork on the Shop's reputation as I have found its mostly the shop not the manufactures that is the problem, maybe not all of the time but in my exp. Most of the time. Dont know what the issue was when you contacted Teresa at PSE directly? This is the only thing that disturbs me. I am a Mathews "Fan-Boy" but have no problem with this as long as PSE makes good on it as I suspect they will Especially NOW due to all this!


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Eric J said:


> *My guess is, it was 10-15 minutes.*.... If PSE was going to give someone the run around, why on earth would they take the time to talk to them for that long. What is the name of the shop you went to? It would be nice to know and may save someone else the trouble down the line.


That's all it is...a guess. How do you know he wasn't put on hold for a half hour? Why does everybody immediately think the guy is trying to pull something? It happens guys. Let's sit back and see what happens.


----------



## 68turbocivic (Jan 29, 2009)

*finally this crap is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

so i finally got my gx 7 back from pse...could it have taken any longer! omg!! and on top of it they charged me 77 bucks...for what.. i dont no? n e way i had to take the bow to my local "mathews" dealer (if u read the origanal post you will no why) they sent it back to pse because it bent the rod that goes through the cams..it took them over 2 month to fix this!!!! the only one that helped me out on this whole experince was the pse rep on this site and my local mathews dealer..they were on the phone with pse for over an hour trying to get this thing fixed and they dont even carry pse!!!!.pretty sad if you ask me..but anyway if anyone buys a pse i would make sure they do there homework and make sure there local dealer actually knows something about them and are willing to help u out if you have any problems.. i will NEVER buy a pse again just because of this whole thing...when pse tells me it has a "lifetime warrenty" i thought i wood never have to use it...but i did and got kicked in the balls...when u have to pay 77 bucks plus the shipping to az...plus the 3 month wait...what kind of warrenty is that!!!! anyway its done and over with sold the bow tonite and im on the look for a good honest bow company that will take care of there own product in a timely manner...isnt that what we all want???!!!!


----------



## jesseo (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, I'm sorry you went through such a mess over the bow. I don't blame you for saying you won't buy PSE again. I had a great warranty experience with my PSE bow, but it's sad to see that you didn't. Props to PSErepNE for helping you out as much as he could.


----------



## Arrow2Arrow (Aug 24, 2008)

*I'll tell ya what.........*

You don't even have to pay me to take that piece of crap off of your hands. Just throw that trash in a box and send it over. I will PM with address. 

YOU'RE WELCOME. :shade:


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

68turbocivic said:


> so i finally got my gx 7 back from pse...could it have taken any longer! omg!! and on top of it they charged me 77 bucks...for what.. i dont no? n e way i had to take the bow to my local "mathews" dealer (if u read the origanal post you will no why) they sent it back to pse because it bent the rod that goes through the cams..it took them over 2 month to fix this!!!! the only one that helped me out on this whole experince was the pse rep on this site and my local mathews dealer..they were on the phone with pse for over an hour trying to get this thing fixed and they dont even carry pse!!!!.pretty sad if you ask me..but anyway if anyone buys a pse i would make sure they do there homework and make sure there local dealer actually knows something about them and are willing to help u out if you have any problems.. i will NEVER buy a pse again just because of this whole thing...when pse tells me it has a "lifetime warrenty" i thought i wood never have to use it...but i did and got kicked in the balls...when u have to pay 77 bucks plus the shipping to az...plus the 3 month wait...what kind of warrenty is that!!!! anyway its done and over with sold the bow tonite and im on the look for a good honest bow company that will take care of there own product in a timely manner...isnt that what we all want???!!!!


I believe your story. Very sad to hear you were ripped off like that,


----------



## hunlee (Jan 9, 2009)

What wood happen if bow was purchased from out of state dealer?????????Customer wood have to send in bow rite to Pse for warranty work????????<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>maybe take bow to nearest Pse dealer for waranty work?????????????Hunlee has mostly bypassed the dealer ship and went directly to manufacture being Mathew,,,,,Hoyt,,,,,,Pse!!!!!!!!!!!Most Pro Shops are run with poor management so best results come from direct contact with manufacture!!!!!!!!!!!!

hunlee


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

*Jb the man*



PSERepNE said:


> Folks, Many of you are getting a little to heated over this. A couple of guys have made some valid points!!! I have been in contact with 68turbocivic and I will be helping him out. Mr. Sinister please PM me with your info and I will see what I can do to help you. The HF cams may be difficult to get esp. for a lefty. BUT I will do what I can to help you. For the PSE fans 68turbocivic will explain the whole story to me and I will take care of him. I wish the world was perfect, but it isn't and neither am I. If it was what would we discuss (note: not argue?) AT is about archers helping archers....we all have horror stories. REMEMBER!!!!!!! We (archery world) are competitors not enemies!!!! Those who are trying to take away our right to hunt and shoot bows are our enemy. We may have differences BUT we must stand together or divided we will fall!!!! Peace Out! If anyone wants to shoot me a nasty gram do it via PM. In the infamous words of Borther Love: "I Love You!" :grin:


This is great news, way to go JB!!!!!!!!! I think also 68turbocivic should name the dealer, so we all know not to go there. Good luck with JB, and PSE, and whatever bow you shoot 68!! Archers HELPING archers!!!


----------



## Masterkiller (Dec 23, 2008)

PSERepNE said:


> Folks, Many of you are getting a little to heated over this. A couple of guys have made some valid points!!! I have been in contact with 68turbocivic and I will be helping him out. Mr. Sinister please PM me with your info and I will see what I can do to help you. The HF cams may be difficult to get esp. for a lefty. BUT I will do what I can to help you. For the PSE fans 68turbocivic will explain the whole story to me and I will take care of him. I wish the world was perfect, but it isn't and neither am I. If it was what would we discuss (note: not argue?) AT is about archers helping archers....we all have horror stories. REMEMBER!!!!!!! We (archery world) are competitors not enemies!!!! Those who are trying to take away our right to hunt and shoot bows are our enemy. We may have differences BUT we must stand together or divided we will fall!!!! Peace Out! If anyone wants to shoot me a nasty gram do it via PM. In the infamous words of Borther Love: "I Love You!" :grin:


If this isn't CS at it's best; not sure what is


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

This is straight from the PSE website:
You may contact customer service at 520-884-9065 and request a Return Authorization Number. Then you may send your bow back to PSE for warranty repair work to be done. Please include your RA# on the outside of the box and inside of the box please include a detailed explanation of your problem.


I have nothing but great dealings with CS at PSE......as for dealers that is out of PSE's control, especially if you dont let the factory know how they jacked you over.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

68turbocivic said:


> so i finally got my gx 7 back from pse...could it have taken any longer! omg!! and on top of it they charged me 77 bucks...for what.. i dont no? n e way i had to take the bow to my local "mathews" dealer (if u read the origanal post you will no why) they sent it back to pse because it bent the rod that goes through the cams..it took them over 2 month to fix this!!!! the only one that helped me out on this whole experince was the pse rep on this site and my local mathews dealer..they were on the phone with pse for over an hour trying to get this thing fixed and they dont even carry pse!!!!.pretty sad if you ask me..but anyway if anyone buys a pse i would make sure they do there homework and make sure there local dealer actually knows something about them and are willing to help u out if you have any problems.. i will NEVER buy a pse again just because of this whole thing...when pse tells me it has a "lifetime warrenty" i thought i wood never have to use it...but i did and got kicked in the balls...when u have to pay 77 bucks plus the shipping to az...plus the 3 month wait...what kind of warrenty is that!!!! anyway its done and over with sold the bow tonite and im on the look for a good honest bow company that will take care of there own product in a timely manner...isnt that what we all want???!!!!


the sad thing is this all started because of a dealer not doing his job! that's it end of story. had they done what they were supposed to you wouldn't have been contacting PSE in order for them to tell you that you can not have parts sent directly to you (which by the way is the same policy mathews and others have) and for them to direct you to the nearest authorized pro shop.
had the dealer known what they were dealer the limb wouldn't have splintered down by the pocket ....had you and the dealer checked to mod when you first heard the vibration and or double check periodically the bolts and either put some string wax on them or "blue" loctite....then this whole thing would have been a non issue
sorry for your issues and glad the rep directed you to where you could get it fixed....also, who charged the $77? PSE or the shop? did you see the invoice?


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

mathewshootr said:


> Maybe PSE should do a little more homework on whom they are allowing to sell their product. As far as I'm concerned they are just as much to blame as the dealer. And by the way Mathews CS is second to none.


As the same for Mathews, Hoyt and Martin....There are a lot of guys that should NOT have PRO shops, just as some should not have bows, some people are just to dumb...I get to see bolth sides of this, all of the 
manufactures I deal with have been great but some times I do get to talk to some peolpe that dont know what they are doing, does that make the Manufacture bad...NO...same with Customers why does one guy have his sight brake and then his rest and now his limbs...who's at fault? same as the hunter that gets mad at the Dealer for missing a deer....well you tuned my bow....I had a Kid with a older PSE bow that the Bushings in the cams where bad....well PSE does not make them... great now what?...well PSE sent him a NEW bow....a new bow over a $5.00 part...so you all can say what you want but I know how great PSE is.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i dont think the dealer helped the situation, and that sucks. i have never seen it happen, but i knew it would some day. i am also glad that the monster is working out for u. maybe u could get ur x fixed and have 2 bows.lol


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

definitly not a good situation..I have gotten all warranty repair parts within 3-5 days ..even though I havnt had to get many..they still get them here fast..this wouldnt have taken so long if the dealer could have done the work....I do understand your frustration as I would be too...


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Almost 2 months to fix a bow under warranty and they charge you $77 on top of the shipping?? I am sorry, but I find that unexceptable!! Even with the reps help it still took almost 2 months. Yes the shop was the big problem in the beginning, but once the rep took control to handle things it should have been no more than 2 weeks to shooting again. I hope I am not the only one that finds this obsurd.


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

archeryxXx said:


> As the same for Mathews, Hoyt and Martin....There are a lot of guys that should NOT have PRO shops, just as some should not have bows, some people are just to dumb...I get to see bolth sides of this, all of the
> manufactures I deal with have been great but some times I do get to talk to some peolpe that dont know what they are doing, does that make the Manufacture bad...NO...same with Customers why does one guy have his sight brake and then his rest and now his limbs...who's at fault? same as the hunter that gets mad at the Dealer for missing a deer....well you tuned my bow....I had a Kid with a older PSE bow that the Bushings in the cams where bad....well PSE does not make them... great now what?...well PSE sent him a NEW bow....a new bow over a $5.00 part...so you all can say what you want but I know how great PSE is.


You hit the nail on the head....some people are just to dumb to own bows. I was a dealer in the 90's, and could not believe what people brought in my pro-shop to work on! It just floored me how they could screw up a new bow.

I always got great service from PSE; usually got parts overnight...no questions asked. They have always been a "PREMIER" bow company in my opinion, and took care of business. I still think they build one of the finest bows on the market....or I wouldn't be shooting one.


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

I have the same thing happen to me when I had my AR Velocity. The limb was making a creaking sound that you could hear 15ft down from a tree stand. So I called PSE and they told me it would be 6 weeks!! This was 2 weeks before Illinois archery season.:thumbs_do

So I took it back to the shop were I bought it from and they completly took it apart. After it being there 4 weeks it was a pin that broke in the limb pocket. So after so many problems with my first PSE product and going thru 3 PSE drop away rest that had problems I dont buy their product.



> I know I have heard terrible Mathews stories


Mathews has great customer service. We had a guy that was shooting his bow in his back yard. Well he forgot about it and then decided to mow his grass and ran his bow over with a lawn mower. They covered the bow under warrenty minus the strings and cables. We have had a guy 2 years ago started having problems with his limbs on his Drenalin during Illinois rut. 2 days later he was hunting again. So were all these horriable Mathews stories at????


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*Yeah*



PSERepNE said:


> Folks, Many of you are getting a little to heated over this. A couple of guys have made some valid points!!! I have been in contact with 68turbocivic and I will be helping him out. Mr. Sinister please PM me with your info and I will see what I can do to help you. The HF cams may be difficult to get esp. for a lefty. BUT I will do what I can to help you. For the PSE fans 68turbocivic will explain the whole story to me and I will take care of him. I wish the world was perfect, but it isn't and neither am I. If it was what would we discuss (note: not argue?) AT is about *archers helping archers*....we all have horror stories. REMEMBER!!!!!!! We (archery world) are competitors not enemies!!!! *Those who are trying to take away our right to hunt and shoot bows are our enemy.* We may have differences BUT* we must stand together or divided we will fall!!!! *Peace Out! If anyone wants to shoot me a nasty gram do it via PM. In the infamous words of Borther Love: "I Love You!" :grin:


+ a million

Guys around here go out to camp, shoot their bows, look each others equipment over, discuss, compliment, challenge each other, :darkbeer: a few, and have a good time. Why couldn't it be like that on AT? Or is AT a dry county?:mg:


----------



## Special_K (Aug 28, 2008)

The pro shops sucking is a problem everywhere. I deal with one around here. Two brothers that are lazy and only like to take your funds. It sucks when you buy your new bow you would think that the customer service comes with it... But it doesn't, customer service is paid for and that's bull****. I had a simple problem and my bow was only 2 weeks old and the only thing the could tell my was to call or email the manufacture. So I did, and they handled it right now. 

I can't stand most of the pro shops I've dealt with. I would rather buy online and then deal with the manufacture. It sucks to say this, but it's true.

Sorry for the rant guy's.


----------



## Special_K (Aug 28, 2008)

68turbocivic said:


> here are some pics of the cam..and just so everybody knows, we dont have a bow press or wouldnt even attempt to put a bow in a bow press just because iv never done it before! this morning i went back to my local dealer to get the bow and see what the status was on it...they NEVER EVEN CALLED PSE and said they wouldnt have time to get to it till the end off next week!!! that dont fly for me....and fyi i loved my pse. it shot great and was an awesome bow, and if they would have takin care of me i would still be shooting it!!! when i called pse i was calm and cool and friendly, gave them all my info and they just told me to go to the dealer that i bought it from...i told them that he was worthless and i wanted to deal directly with them and they wanted nothin to do with that...i just want it fixed and then im goin to sell it and move on...somebody will get a hell of a deal..


More reason to NEVER let them touch anything of your again. Look man when you have problems with your suck ass proshop, for gods sakes don't bring it back to them. Have PSE ship YOU the new limbs and then take it to someone you trust to put them on. I'm not trying to be an ass, so take it with a grain of salt. I wouldn't give these guy's the sweat of my sack let alone my bow that they could have messed up.....:mg: Oh and I'll buy it from you. hehe


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

hunlee said:


> What wood happen if bow was purchased from out of state dealer?????????Customer wood have to send in bow rite to Pse for warranty work????????<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>maybe take bow to nearest Pse dealer for waranty work?????????????Hunlee has mostly bypassed the dealer ship and went directly to manufacture being Mathew,,,,,Hoyt,,,,,,Pse!!!!!!!!!!!Most Pro Shops are run with poor management so best results come from direct contact with manufacture!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hunlee


Unless you are a dealer, you aren't getting nothing from these manufactures.


----------



## hunlee (Jan 9, 2009)

All three company listed above have given warranty work to Hunlee without any dealership involvement!!!!!!!!!!!A simple phone call is made to manufacture and then after you splain to them the local shops have screwed you over they have you send bow direct no problems!!!!!!!!!!Works everytime:smile:

hunlee


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

smarten up get a mathews


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

hunlee said:


> All three company listed above have given warranty work to Hunlee without any dealership involvement!!!!!!!!!!!A simple phone call is made to manufacture and then after you splain to them the local shops have screwed you over they have you send bow direct no problems!!!!!!!!!!Works everytime:smile:
> 
> hunlee


key words...no company is going to send YOU parts, they will a dealer....PSE suggested going thru a dealer...they would've let him send it to apparently that wasn't an option he wanted?


----------



## hunlee (Jan 9, 2009)

Never ask for parts!!!!!!!!!!!!!Send in bow to thems!!!!!!!!!!Manufacture then fix and return!!!!!!!!!!!!!Only do this when limb break or crack,,,,,,,,bad cam or such!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pro shop does nothing on the bow for Hunlee,,,,,,,all setup and bow tune are done in private shop in basement!!!!!!!!!!Broken bows are return to manufacture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hunlee


----------



## steve60x (Jan 15, 2009)

pm john brown he is pserepne and will take care of not only you but the shop that did this he is top notch and always takes care of me he is not only a great guy but hes my rep also pm him


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

*suck up!*

Steve you are such a suck up!! :teeth: As Steve explained if you have an issue and your dealer isn't helping let me know. I will try to help. Thanks JB


----------



## jesseo (Feb 16, 2009)

PSERepNE said:


> Steve you are such a suck up!! :teeth: As Steve explained if you have an issue and your dealer isn't helping let me know. I will try to help. Thanks JB


Not trying to hijack, but did you get a chance to read the PM I sent you re. my Bow Madness?


----------



## seeya (May 8, 2009)

*man alive, don't ya'll feel the pain?*

i have read every post that has been made and what i can't believe is while everyone is trying to sort out who is at blame, the bottom line is that 68turbocivic spent 1150.00 dollars on a product that is suppose to have a lifetime warranty and he didn't get enough shots through it to even break it in? then get charged another 77.00 dollars on top of all that? and take 3 months to get problem resolved? my gosh people,if that would have happened to me i would be in jail right now; 1150.00 is alot and i do mean alot of money to lay down on a bow or anything for that matter;

all involved, pse and dealer is to blame; i don't care what bow he went to, the fact remains is he got railroaded by pse;

pse, and the pse customer service and the dealer involved, you are a disgrace to archery, shame on you all...:no::mad2:


----------



## Hayes0713 (Aug 2, 2009)

It sounds to me that your problem isn't really with PSE its with your local dealer. My whole family shoots PSE and there are never any problems. You need a dealer that is passionate about what they do not just another person that does it because it's their job.


----------



## pselover (Jul 2, 2009)

yea its a shop issue. the guy must of put the bow into a wrong bow press for the x-forces. because pse has 0% limb failures under normal use. so thats what he must of did. you should go back to the dealer trade him for a new bow or get that one fixed. and never go back in that shop because he didnt want to help you get your bow fixed. i feel sorry for you. thats a great bow. stick with pse still.


----------



## mrgq4126 (Jun 6, 2010)

*PSE Warranty*

Wow,
I have a x force vendetta xs in my shopping cart right now with all the accessories. I was looking for warranty information because I do not see any on the site before this purchase. Stumbled upon post in my search. I think I am going to click off the PSE site, forget about the bow and continue shopping others. Up to over $700 right now, and I am not looking to lose again. Already had issues with Diamond archery, who will not even respond to an E mail. Burned by an archery company once. Won't make the same mistake. Hence looking for the Waranty. If anyone from PSE reads this and would like to assure me on a purchase. By all means E mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is some of my experience with PSE dealers. I bought a PSE Stingray in 2000. About 2005 I discovered a limb cracked, but I had recently changed duty stations and didn't have much time to mess with it. While I was on leave in 2006, I took it to the "pro shop" I bought it from. They told me $160 to replace the limbs knowing I was the original owner. I was not satisfied with their response and did not have anything done about it. Well, after forgetting about the bow for 3 more years, and finding a new PSE dealer and awesome pro shop, I asked them about new limbs. They ordered new limbs and replaced them free of charge in 2009. Morale of the story, not all dealers are the same.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

seeya said:


> i have read every post that has been made and what i can't believe is while everyone is trying to sort out who is at blame, the bottom line is that 68turbocivic spent 1150.00 dollars on a product that is suppose to have a lifetime warranty and he didn't get enough shots through it to even break it in? then get charged another 77.00 dollars on top of all that? and take 3 months to get problem resolved? my gosh people,*if that would have happened to me i would be in jail right now*; 1150.00 is alot and i do mean alot of money to lay down on a bow or anything for that matter;
> 
> all involved, pse and dealer is to blame; i don't care what bow he went to, the fact remains is he got railroaded by pse;
> 
> pse, and the pse customer service and the dealer involved, you are a disgrace to archery, shame on you all...:no::mad2:


Sounds like you are a very reasonable person.


----------



## AJVarchery (Feb 24, 2010)

Holy busted limb, Batman...

Hope they get it resolved for you!!!


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Field_Flight said:


> The whole thread ought to be deleted really. PSE doesnt deserve the bad press.
> 
> Pete


Why? Every manufacturer gets bad press from this website.


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

My friend had a Pse xcellerator from 2005 that developed a cracked limb. They no longer make limbs for that particular model so they gave him a Brute as a substitute for the damaged limbs. Pretty good CS in my book. Every dealing I've had directly w/PSE has been great. Proshops are always going to be hit and miss, but PSE has always done me right. HTH


----------



## bearleft (Jan 29, 2010)

Back from the dead; June 20,2009. You shouldn't have any problem with your choice of bow.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

This thread is from 2009.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Why not? If it was a thread about Mathews, Hoyt or Bowtech, the "bad press" would go on for days.


x2 I agree 10000%


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

E-mail sent. JB



mrgq4126 said:


> Wow,
> I have a x force vendetta xs in my shopping cart right now with all the accessories. I was looking for warranty information because I do not see any on the site before this purchase. Stumbled upon post in my search. I think I am going to click off the PSE site, forget about the bow and continue shopping others. Up to over $700 right now, and I am not looking to lose again. Already had issues with Diamond archery, who will not even respond to an E mail. Burned by an archery company once. Won't make the same mistake. Hence looking for the Waranty. If anyone from PSE reads this and would like to assure me on a purchase. By all means E mail me at [email protected]


----------



## RIVERTHIEFFALLS (Apr 30, 2010)

Mrohr1 said:


> You know there are gonna be some PSE Fanboys that claim that it didn't happen to you......LOL.....
> 
> Glad you found a bow you like. It doesn't matter who made it, as long as it works for you.
> 
> Enjoy youself and sorry to hear that you lost some money.


Becouse it prob didnt! I have been a dealer 4 them 4 almost 5 years and I have NEVER had anyone at Pse treat me like that. Always fast and helpfull. if u dont trust me call the factory yourself


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

PSERepNE said:


> E-mail sent. JB


Also sent you an email, but probably didn't tell you any more than PSERepNE told you. Hopefully we helped you out though.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

APAnTN said:


> It sounds to me your shop dont know what they are talking about. Theres nothing that needs loctite and that limb is due to being pressed wrong i can assure you.


Precisely! I've owned 3 PSE's And have a new Supra on the way and have never had a problem that i didn't create myself and they even warranted that! Sounds like your shop is not a very good one, some dumbass claiming to be a tech making PSE look bad! By the way, that Mathews Monster is just a crappy copy of a PSE design and doesn't shoot near as good as the Real Thing! Heed your own advice and "Get to know your Dealer"! Don't let some dumbass scare you away from the best bow made, i have heard WAY more horror stories of Mathews malfunctions with no resolve under warranty from dealer or company than any other company out there. I think your anger made you jump the gun on your new bow decision partner!


----------



## polaris754 (Feb 21, 2010)

all said n done me thinks its a dealer issue THEN U SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT A MARTIN. THIS HAS BEEN A PAID ADVERTISEMENT FER MARTIN .COM , BOWS N GETS THE FRIG OUTAS HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

PSE has the best customer service in the business...hands down.


----------



## bowboxer (Oct 29, 2010)

68turbocivic said:


> so there i was at my local pse dealer 3 months ago....next thing you know im walking outa there with an all black 09 gx...i was happy as hell (even tho they soaked me 1150 bucks) so i start shooting it and no more than 30 shots through it and one of the bolts fall on the ground. so i was like a little pissed,but whatever. anyways it messed up the cam where the bolt came out and scraped the paint off..i go back to my local dealer and they tell me that it happens. so i said cant u lock-tight it or something so it doesnt happen again? they said no way..something about voiding the warranty. so the dealer said he would get me a new cam because it was all scuffed up, so 2 1/2 months go by and still nothing!!!! calling every other day and still nothing. so im thinking ok its just paint, i can live with it. so i ran probly another 300 arrows through it (and just for your info i was running maxima 350 arrows that are 351 grams at 64lbs) no big issue rite. yesterday im shooting it and relized one of the limbs are about to break in HALF!!!! im like ***!!! so i go back to my local dealer with my 3 month old bow, and they tell me it could be months before they could get a new one. at this point im just hot! so i left and kept myself outa jail because i was just plain ready to do something stupid. i drive home and decide to call pse myself because my dealer didnt... they gave me the run around for over an hour and went nowhere..at this point iv had it with pse and went to my local mathews dealer. wow that would have been alot less stress if i would have done that in the first place!!! so i start asking questions about everything i can think of..for example lock tight on all the screws in the cams- yep they have it so on and so fourth...next thing you no im walking outa there with a new monster. the part that sold me is....1 if there are any warranty issues,they would have them fixed in 2 days max!! second the bow is smooother and faster. and third they are made rite hear in wisconsin... moral of this big waste of time and money is do your homework and get to know your dealers before you buy something.. my buddys are all pse freaks and 3 of them walked outa that store with monsters...unbelivable!!!!! i hope this tread helps someone out so they dont have to go through the same run around i did...if i here anything from pse ill keep it posted...but i wouldnt get my hopes up on that..lol


thats why i don't buy pse any more, i thinks they are junk, just my two cents. a buddy is buying a omen i hope he has no problem out of it.


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

mrgq4126 said:


> Wow,
> I have a x force vendetta xs in my shopping cart right now with all the accessories. I was looking for warranty information because I do not see any on the site before this purchase. Stumbled upon post in my search. I think I am going to click off the PSE site, forget about the bow and continue shopping others. Up to over $700 right now, and I am not looking to lose again. Already had issues with Diamond archery, who will not even respond to an E mail. Burned by an archery company once. Won't make the same mistake. Hence looking for the Waranty. If anyone from PSE reads this and would like to assure me on a purchase. By all means E mail me at [email protected]



To my way of thinking I wouldnt want to talk to any company rep to "assure" a purchase, they can tell you anything you want to hear to "assure" you spend your money on their product. I'd go to users of said product, especially users who have had to go through warranty repairs and how the company handled it from a consumer standpoint.

Last June my 09 GX derailed, it was checked over by my pro shop and they found a bent cam, cam axle, exploded cable slide and of course string and cables. After calling the factory they shipped out 2 new cams, 2 new axles, new limb pockets (they wanted them replaced as a precaution) and the cable slide, the only thing I paid for was the new string and cables because that's not covered under warranty, the parts arrived promptly and I had my bow back in just over a week.......all this and it wasn't even a problem with the bow that caused the damage.

My experience with PSE has made me a believer in their product and their CS department, so much so that when I wanted to buy my wife a bow for Xmas I chose a PSE.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

APAnTN said:


> It sounds to me your shop dont know what they are talking about. Theres nothing that needs loctite and that limb is due to being pressed wrong i can assure you.


Thats what I was thinking. I know we only carry the mainline from PSE, but I have never had any problem with them covering warranty issues. They send stuff quick with not a lot of jargon. 
Usually, it is the dealer who is to blame for A: possible messing up your bow not pressing it correctly and B: not able to get the warranty problem fixed in a timely manner. I know our system is different, but if a part needs replacing on anything we sell, I usually have zero problems getting it in a timely manner.


----------



## octain2 (Mar 13, 2010)

seeya said:


> i have read every post that has been made and what i can't believe is while everyone is trying to sort out who is at blame, the bottom line is that 68turbocivic spent 1150.00 dollars on a product that is suppose to have a lifetime warranty and he didn't get enough shots through it to even break it in? then get charged another 77.00 dollars on top of all that? and take 3 months to get problem resolved? my gosh people,if that would have happened to me i would be in jail right now; 1150.00 is alot and i do mean alot of money to lay down on a bow or anything for that matter;
> 
> all involved, pse and dealer is to blame; i don't care what bow he went to, the fact remains is he got railroaded by pse;
> 
> pse, and the pse customer service and the dealer involved, you are a disgrace to archery, shame on you all...:no::mad2:


agreed...x2....it happened to me with another company and i dont deal with them or the dealer anymore!!! when i spend that kinda money and something happens i expect it to be taken care of in a timely manner without runaround or we are done!!


----------



## adoonan2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Never had one single problem with PSE service. As a matter of fact , one situation I had many years ago, I had my limbs warp on my bow and I talked to my local PSE rep . He took my bow to have it fixed . I told him I had an ASA shoot that coming weekend so he went out to his truck and brought me his personal bow , gave it to me and said " here , use mine for the weekend and I'll have yours back to you by the time you get back " now that's service. I was sold on PSE from that point on. Any issue I've ever had , I just call them up and they are right there to help. I'm sorry that you had a bad experience with your local pro shop but that's not uncommon . Hopefully you'll give PSE another shot . They truly are one of the best companies to deal with and they make a damn good product. Not to say Mathews isn't a good company but they are one of the quickest to say a warranty is voided if you alter anything on the bow.


----------



## yetanotheryeti (Dec 5, 2010)

full refund To op = problem solved , no other solution


----------



## sawdust09 (Mar 2, 2009)

we had a case were a dealer failed the customer the pro shop incorrectly pressed the bow broke the limbs and then blamed pse and the pro shop refussed to rectify the problem . the customer went to another pro shop and this pro shop gave him a new bow off the wall same model and said he would work it out with pse and he did no problem .some pro shops should not exist and probably won't last long.


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Buy an Elite


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

Why was this post revived- This happened in 2009?


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

had a limb go bad on a pse mach x got the run a round at the not so pro shop. so i called pse sent it in 2 weeks got it back. 
real nice to deal with.


----------



## travis gross (Feb 19, 2006)

it always goes back to mathews ,why dose everyone hate mathews? kinda like michael jordan i guess ,everybody hates whos winning. i dont think the thread should be deleted no matter whos fault it is it needs to be fixed . money is to hard to come by these days to drop a thousand just to be snubbed after the sell. hpoe this gets fixed man i wish you luck. CATCH US IF YOU CAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olydog (Sep 1, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Mathews or any other company. You can not make everybody happy. The only thing that sticks out to me is that the Op did not have the serial number. I may be wrong but I would guess it was purchased used. Companies have to have a line. If you can not provide PROOF that you purchased the bow you should not expect the world.


----------



## advancearchery (Jan 29, 2008)

Field_Flight said:


> The whole thread ought to be deleted really. PSE doesnt deserve the bad press.
> 
> Pete


Pun intended?:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bought a new pse for my granddaughter a few years back. bow was listed as 40 pound max. didn't shoot it much because she was never really all that interested. it sat for a number of years until my niece decided to shoot. checked and the limbs are 60 pound max. pse wouldn't make it right so...it makes a decent bowfishing rig, i guess.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

This is not the first story I have heard like this with PSE involved. They are a one trick pony..... And with out that trick I doubt they would still be in buisness the way things were going. But speed does NOT make a quality bow or company.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

> Posted by JamesBowman - Why was this post revived- This happened in 2009?


Exactly. I agree 100%. I'm sure the original problem way back in 2009 has been resolved one way or the other. I'm sure it's not still in limbo with PSE or the OP. Do these people realize they are pulling quotes that are almost two years old and using them to keep a thread continuing from where the last post prior to no. 135 was in August of 2009? If the poster in No. 135 had a question, another thread should have been opened.



travis gross said:


> i dont think the thread should be deleted no matter whos fault it is it needs to be fixed . money is to hard to come by these days to drop a thousand just to be snubbed after the sell. hpoe this gets fixed man i wish you luck.


As I said above, do you realize the post you are responding to about the thread being deleted was made in June of 2009? 



travis gross said:


> it always goes back to mathews ,why dose everyone hate mathews? kinda like michael jordan i guess ,everybody hates whos winning. CATCH US IF YOU CAN!!!!!!!!!!![/B]


And I'm not a hater of Mathews or any bow company. I used to shoot Mathews before I found the bows that work best for me. But I know that others have their preference too. But if there's a reason that some people might get tired of hearing about Mathews giving you the impression that everyone hates them, it's a lot because of comments like this. Please explain to me, other than Levi in the 3D world, who is always winning shooting a Mathews? If you look, I think that you've been caught for quite some time now. :mg:


----------



## yetanotheryeti (Dec 5, 2010)

The whole thread ought to be deleted really. PSE doesnt deserve the bad press.

Pete




advancearchery said:


> Pun intended?:wink::wink::wink:



SO MUCH WIN !
CLEVER BUGGER AINT YA !


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

i had original bm w/the bad limb pockets.upper and lower cracked. delt w/pse dealer and pse directly and they replaced for me no problem.


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

Guys, I'm a Hoyt shooter and have been for about five years. Prior to that, I couldn't stand Hoyt bows; thought they felt like clubs. I've been shooting for over 40 years and still shoot a LOT. No one - not even Hoyt - makes a flawless product. I haven't shot a PSE bow in a long time, but I'm no fanboy of any single company. This is the first negative thing I've heard about PSE customer service in quite awhile, but I've heard similar things about ALL other bow manufacturers service too - including Hoyt. The first point of customer service is your dealer. It is the dealer's responsibility to address your problem with the manufacturer and do so immediately, if not sooner. Had your dealer contacted PSE himself, you wouldn't have had to go through this.

The shop I shoot for takes care of customer service issues immediately. On more than one occasion, I've seen the owner call Hoyt or Mathews while the customer was in the shop. He doesn't let customers get into pissing contests with manufacturers. If it comes to that, he does it himself and he sells a buttload (that's a lot) of bows. Hoyt and Mathews treat him right, and he treats his customers right.

If I were Pete Shepley, I'd be looking for a new dealer in your area...


----------



## yhudson (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your issues. Sounds like your dealer sucks. I've had several PSE bows and only a couple of issues (my son shoots PSE as well). 

The folks that run the company care about CS. If you get a clerk that seems lost, ask for a supervisor. Don't stop pressing the issue with a dumbie, they have a lot of good people.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Sounds like the shop caused damage to the bow when setting it up for you. In other words, they pressed it wrong. PSE is known for making great bows. As well as they inspect and test their bows before they leave the factory, I doubt they would have missed a cracked limb or loose bolt. The pro shop didn't call PSE because they knew they damaged it. That's why I do all my own work.


----------



## barthowes (Aug 3, 2011)

I love these threads. EVERY bowcompany has a thread here ab out their "terrible CS".LOL At some point peple have to learn IT IS THE DEALER THAT IS SCREWING YOU. If you take it to a couple different dealers and have the same issue, then yes it is the maufacturer. 99 out of a 100 it is the dealer who is dropping the ball and unfortunately the manufacturer has contracts with them so they can't really do a whole lot to help other than tell you to try a different dealer. Sound crappy but that is how it works. I had a terrible Bowtech dealer and all I was told by Bowtech was to go to someone else. I did and what do you know problem solved. I do wish a manufacturer would have reprimanded the dealer, but how do they know if I'm telling the truth or not.


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

Field_Flight said:


> The whole thread ought to be deleted really. PSE doesnt deserve the bad press.
> 
> Pete


This is hillarious right here. PSE doesn't deserve the bad press???? Seriously, he was hosed over by the "pro shop" and called PSE direct and got the run-around. Those are the "knowns" of the issue. Now, maybe he didn't reach the correct person at PSE, but that doesn't matter. Now, one of the reps have stepped up and offered to make it right. That is the good thing to do and we'll have to see how this all pans out.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I cant believe this thread...more than 2 yrs old...the origional poster only posted maybe 3 times....said it was fixed after some awsome help by the NE pse rep...sold the bow 2 yrs ago...we all know it was the dealers fault....but the thread is still going....gee pse haters get a life...I was a staff member for close to 20 yrs and I've owned many other brands of bows but I still think CS at PSE is the best their is....


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

old old thread, hey mods, anyway to put a lock on it. Sounds like this has been resolved and the OP has moved on.


----------



## Nopeace27 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just got into archery and got myself a pseud stinger 3g one of the bolts came loose on the cam just two weeks after I just got bought it. Chewed up the cam some. I took it back to the pro shop and the guy tightened the bolt and handed it back to me and said it would be fine. Should I get a second opinion??? Sounds like the same story at the begining of this three.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Nopeace27 said:


> Just got into archery and got myself a pseud stinger 3g one of the bolts came loose on the cam just two weeks after I just got bought it. Chewed up the cam some. I took it back to the pro shop and the guy tightened the bolt and handed it back to me and said it would be fine. Should I get a second opinion??? Sounds like the same story at the begining of this three.


If there in damage to the cam, yes, send it in to get warrantied. Obviously it could lead to future problems like chewing up your string.


----------



## Nopeace27 (Dec 10, 2011)

The bolts keep coming loose I'm going to try and call pse again whatever happened to the good ol days where the place you bought it from freakin takes care of the customer I don't feel I should have to send it all the way back to pse


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Nopeace27 said:


> The bolts keep coming loose I'm going to try and call pse again whatever happened to the good ol days where the place you bought it from freakin takes care of the customer I don't feel I should have to send it all the way back to pse


Your Shop tech has no idea what he is doing obviously,Where did you buy it? A Big Box Store?Call Pse,They will have it fixed up in n o time,I Think There Customer Service is Top Notch,There always been there for me when i have questions,I Have never had a Problem and i have owned 7 Pse Bows in 5 Years,Good luck with your Stinger.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Nopeace27 said:


> The bolts keep coming loose I'm going to try and call pse again whatever happened to the good ol days where the place you bought it from freakin takes care of the customer I don't feel I should have to send it all the way back to pse


Whatever happened to the good ole days when grown men taught their kids how to use thread tape or loctite.


----------



## Stokedcutlass (Feb 16, 2011)

Where were YOU in 2009 (I don't remember)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymiller5 (Mar 7, 2010)

frog gigger said:


> Whatever happened to the good ole days when grown men taught their kids how to use thread tape or loctite.


It went out the door with common sense and courtesy... LOL


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Nopeace27 said:


> The bolts keep coming loose I'm going to try and call pse again whatever happened to the good ol days where the place you bought it from freakin takes care of the customer I don't feel I should have to send it all the way back to pse


Your shop should be taking care of it. I'm surprised they are not.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

Beastmaster said:


> Yes. I agree.
> 
> I still think the bow was screwed up by the shop.


Local shop broke a limb on my BM MC. Called PSE told them the story, sent the bow to them and in two weeks had my bow back with new limbs, new red cable slide with new rod, and hush kit. Just what did PSE say to him in an hour and half??? Mel


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Why in the world has this post gone on this long -------and in another direction it is 3 years old!!!!!
Now to the question on mod screws--------REALLY?????????? Common sense here people------why would you send a bow back to the company because bolts coming loose----if they will not stay tight then use BLUE Loctite it's a no brainer---if your shop can't figure this out it's time to move on and find a shop that has a clue. Second I would be looking to find out why you have enough vibration to even cause this situation. 99.999999% of the time they come loose is because they were never tight to begin with.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Dale_B1 said:


> Why in the world has this post gone on this long -------and in another direction it is 3 years old!!!!!
> Now to the question on mod screws--------REALLY?????????? Common sense here people------why would you send a bow back to the company because bolts coming loose----if they will not stay tight then use BLUE Loctite it's a no brainer---if your shop can't figure this out it's time to move on and find a shop that has a clue. Second I would be looking to find out why you have enough vibration to even cause this situation. 99.999999% of the time they come loose is because they were never tight to begin with.


Thank you Dale. I agree 100%. I really don't know why the MODS didn't lock this one down a long time ago. The posts being made now have nothing to do with the original post. And If I'm not mistaken, the OP has long since resolved his problem, and I think even sold the bow. Could be wrong, but I'm not about to wade back through all these comments to find out for sure. 

People, if you're having some kind of problems now, and need to post, start a new thread. Geez.


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

I longer shoot mathews, and probably wont again, but i will say this...they have the best customer service out there! i sent a bow back for creaking in the limb pockets...they sent me my risor back...with EVERYTHING ELSE...BRAND NEW! great customer service...good luck !!!


----------



## IL-Gutpile (Jun 25, 2008)

My first bow was a PSE Nova with the vector cams. After I had the bow for about 6 years, one of the limbs developed a crack in it. I was partly upset and partly excited because I thought that meant I had to buy a new bow. I took it to a local bow shop....not even the shop I bought the bow from. The buy wrote down the serial number, made a phone call and told me to come back the next day. I went in the next day and my bow had two brand new limbs on it and was set up and ready to go. I said, "What do I owe you?", the guy said nothing, its covered under warranty. I told the guy I had the bow at least 5 years and he said "PSE is one of best companies out there to deal with....I've never seen them not honor a problem like this, even if the bow is 10 years old"...
I don't own a PSE now, but its not for lack of service....I think you went to a bad shop.


----------



## OldeDelphArcher (Dec 10, 2009)

68turbocivic said:


> so there i was at my local pse dealer 3 months ago....next thing you know im walking outa there with an all black 09 gx...i was happy as hell (even tho they soaked me 1150 bucks) so i start shooting it and no more than 30 shots through it and one of the bolts fall on the ground. so i was like a little pissed,but whatever. anyways it messed up the cam where the bolt came out and scraped the paint off..i go back to my local dealer and they tell me that it happens. so i said cant u lock-tight it or something so it doesnt happen again? they said no way..something about voiding the warranty. so the dealer said he would get me a new cam because it was all scuffed up, so 2 1/2 months go by and still nothing!!!! calling every other day and still nothing. so im thinking ok its just paint, i can live with it. so i ran probly another 300 arrows through it (and just for your info i was running maxima 350 arrows that are 351 grams at 64lbs) no big issue rite. yesterday im shooting it and relized one of the limbs are about to break in HALF!!!! im like ***!!! so i go back to my local dealer with my 3 month old bow, and they tell me it could be months before they could get a new one. at this point im just hot! so i left and kept myself outa jail because i was just plain ready to do something stupid. i drive home and decide to call pse myself because my dealer didnt... they gave me the run around for over an hour and went nowhere..at this point iv had it with pse and went to my local mathews dealer. wow that would have been alot less stress if i would have done that in the first place!!! so i start asking questions about everything i can think of..for example lock tight on all the screws in the cams- yep they have it so on and so fourth...next thing you no im walking outa there with a new monster. the part that sold me is....1 if there are any warranty issues,they would have them fixed in 2 days max!! second the bow is smooother and faster. and third they are made rite hear in wisconsin... moral of this big waste of time and money is do your homework and get to know your dealers before you buy something.. my buddys are all pse freaks and 3 of them walked outa that store with monsters...unbelivable!!!!! i hope this tread helps someone out so they dont have to go through the same run around i did...if i here anything from pse ill keep it posted...but i wouldnt get my hopes up on that..lol


I have always stayed away from PSE because at the end of the day even though they do some 'high end' models they are still a Walmart brand that is mass produced. Que the PSE fanboys and let the fight begin!!!


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

OldeDelphArcher said:


> I have always stayed away from PSE because at the end of the day even though they do some 'high end' models they are still a Walmart brand that is mass produced. Que the PSE fanboys and let the fight begin!!!


----------



## troutbum1982 (Jan 28, 2009)

My dealer is worthless, I called pse myself and not only were they outgoing and polite..... they were more than happy to get my warranty work done just going through me. Cant say a bad thing about them.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

OldeDelphArcher said:


> I have always stayed away from PSE because at the end of the day even though they do some 'high end' models they are still a Walmart brand that is mass produced. Que the PSE fanboys and let the fight begin!!!


Lol.If you say so.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Maybe pse should drop that dealer!


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

Maybe, just maybe, this thread is nearly 3 years old yet folks are still posting like it was yesterday.....Hehehehehehe


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

interesting that this thread keeps on keeping on. the only experience i've had with pse had to do with a bow i bought for my grand-daughter a few years back. she told me she never really shot it much (she was about 12 at the time and had no experience). said it was "too hard to shoot". i never thought much about it until i wound up with the bow a while back when she moved. turned out the limbs showed a 40 pound max draw. when i put it on my scale, it tipped 'em at 60 pounds. no wonder she couldn't shoot it.

never bothered with pse since the bow had been around long enough to grow hair on it. but it did leave a sour taste in my mouth for pse.


----------



## Nopeace27 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys I put some locktight on the bolts and ordered a new cam tune sold the bow. Now I'm looking at a bowtech assiassan. I really love shooting so I figured ill keep on untilled I find a shop and a brand that makes me happy. Good luck to all and again thanks.


----------



## remoob3661 (Dec 4, 2011)

In November of 2011 I bought my son a Buckeye Jr. recurve bow as a Christmas present, from Gator Guns in West Palm Beach. Bow was rated at 54" with 24 lbs. was 11 at the time and could not pull the bow back all the way. We put the bow away till November of 2012, at which time he could pull the bow and I began teaching him how to shoot. He could just barely pull the bow back , so I know it was not over pulled or caused any undo stress. In January of 2013 the bow folded in half on him. I was there with him when it happened, nothing catastrophic, the lower limb just seperated between laminates and slowly folded up on him, right where it says "Made In Italy" upon further inspection of the bow I notice the upper limb is seperating at the same place. I tell my son, not to worry, we'll take it back to Gator and they should be able to warranty the limbs through PSE. It will be "no big deal" I told him and he has reminded me of my quote numerous times. Funny what kid's can remember. I was wrong, this has been a Royal Pain In The A## !!!!!! Bow was at Gator for three months. We went by several times to check on it, and were told that they had not heard back on it yet. Finally we were handed the bowback and told there would be no warranty on the bow. I don't think they ever called it in or did whatever they were supposed to do with a warranty claim. We could see the bow hanging in the back, with more and more bows on top of it everytime we went in to check on it. 

I should also add that when I purchased the bow, I walked in, picked it out, grabbed a dozen arrows and an arm guard, paid cash and walked out. Never having been given or thought about any warranty card.

Two questions......

1) Is there any way for me to contact PSE Warranty Dept myself?

2) what would be a first good bow for 13 year old that weighs 78 lbs?

Jim Benzel
[email protected]


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

520.884.9065 is PSE's phone number. Call them tomorrow.

PSE Chaos FC, or Rally if they can hold it up. He could shoot the Rally through adulthood.


----------



## 08cowboy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow!!! I'm just glad I read about this before I decided to spend the money on the PSE DNA. I guess this just helped make my decision for me. I was debating on the DNA vs. Bowtech Experience and after shooting both of them several times each I just couldn't decide. They both shot incredible and were far superior to any other bow I shot. Although, Hoyt was in contention! I know now that I'll be the proud owner of a 2013 Bowtech Experience in Black Ops! Thanks for the post and I am truly sorry to hear about your experience. As far as I'm concerned I feel that the archery shop and PSE both share some blame and I hope for your sake that you are properly taken care of. PSE has been around a long time and I've owned a couple of their bows. I never had a problem with them so I never had a reason to contact their company. People should realize that hunters in general are a tight group but archers are the anchors that securely bind an elite group of men and women........08cowboy


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

gravedigger thread, this is a LONG time past.

maybe a mod should lock it ? 

Btw cg on your new bow. regardless which you picked


----------



## Gotscott11 (Aug 11, 2015)

So a quick Google search brought me to this thread. Yes I am new to the site. I just registered to reply to this. I bought a PSE from bass pro shop just under 3 years ago. I am active duty military so when I bought it I lived in Lawton, OK. Had to drive just over an hour to get to bass pro in OKC. I now live in Killeen, Tx. I literally have not fired more than 200 arrows through my bow. Pulled it out of the case tonight to shoot a few arrows with a buddy. Strings are good with plenty of wax and the first arrow I go to shoot I my top limb cracks in 1/2 length wise and my entire bow is now in pieces. 

So do I call Bass Pro? Do I call PSE? Are they going to replace it? I'm kinda freaking out right now. Not exactly happy. Sorry for posting on such an old thread.


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Gotscott11 said:


> So a quick Google search brought me to this thread. Yes I am new to the site. I just registered to reply to this. I bought a PSE from bass pro shop just under 3 years ago. I am active duty military so when I bought it I lived in Lawton, OK. Had to drive just over an hour to get to bass pro in OKC. I now live in Killeen, Tx. I literally have not fired more than 200 arrows through my bow. Pulled it out of the case tonight to shoot a few arrows with a buddy. Strings are good with plenty of wax and the first arrow I go to shoot I my top limb cracks in 1/2 length wise and my entire bow is now in pieces.
> 
> So do I call Bass Pro? Do I call PSE? Are they going to replace it? I'm kinda freaking out right now. Not exactly happy. Sorry for posting on such an old thread.


Call PSE and tell them what happened, theyll help you out no problem


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Call PSE and the will advise you on how to get it repaired. Bass Pro might help you, but it wouldn't hurt to contact PSE first.


----------



## Gotscott11 (Aug 11, 2015)

Called PSE. They advised me to contact bass pro. 

Bass pro said they don't have the parts to fix it but can fix it if PSE sends me new parts. That is a good thing, but I don't know if my cams and axles are bad... All I know is that I need new limbs. Also I dislike the fact that I have to pay bass pro to put my bow back together even though it is under warranty. Ugh.... Now I have to call PSE to see if I can get myself some parts or to see if they will fix it.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I've had nothing but good CS with PSE. Sorry to hear about you getting the run around. I'm sure they will help you out though


----------



## Gotscott11 (Aug 11, 2015)

I hope so too. I wouldn't mind sending it back to PSE but I don't want to go without it for 2-3 months.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

I wonder if he got the warranty parts yet?? It's been 6 years. 

SCFox


----------



## Gotscott11 (Aug 11, 2015)

So I just happened to walk into the local academy here in Killeen just to see if there was anything I didn't need but just had to have. I noticed that they have an actual archery repair counter. I explained the guy my situation told him I bought the bow at bass pro and I am sure there is nothing you can do for me but.... Maybe you can just point me in the right direction. He took a bunch of my info and said, let me make a phone call. 10 min later he comes back and says your bow isn't registered with PSE..... I'm thinking... F***! Then he says here's a computer. Register it right now. PSE is sending new limbs and everything else that is broken/missing. I was shocked and appalled! Couldn't believe that he was able to help me out. Down side is that I was out of pocket the string and assembly. But still cheaper than buying a new bow. And it should be completed no later than Monday. I just consider that I am paying for the convenience of having it back so soon.


----------



## daveinohio (Jan 6, 2010)

Good old Lawton. Too many drink and drown nights at the Hard Roxx.


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

mrohr1 said:


> you know there are gonna be some pse fanboys that claim that it didn't happen to you......lol.....
> 
> Glad you found a bow you like. It doesn't matter who made it, as long as it works for you.
> 
> Enjoy youself and sorry to hear that you lost some money.


truth


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Seriously.....a thread from 2009...lmao. Bring this irrelevant thread to life just to compliment the other one. That how it works? Nevermind as i cant see your response anyway [emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

There is a BIG difference between a BOW shop and PRO shop.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

7thgenmt said:


> truth


LOl spoke by a person that caused his own problem then wants to blame the company because of it. You have already been outed! 
With Trucker, really bring a 7 year old post up to "attempt" to prove a point that you don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## redwings423 (May 28, 2015)

7thgenmt said:


> truth





Dale_B1 said:


> LOl spoke by a person that caused his own problem then wants to blame the company because of it. You have already been outed!
> With Trucker, really bring a 7 year old post up to "attempt" to prove a point that you don't have a leg to stand on.


I knew it would be him bringing this up as soon as a read the title and date :crybaby2:


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Since we're on subject years back I bought a used AR34 I had some issues with it called PSE about it told them it was used they asked for serial # they said never been registered but now it is they said send it back they will look at it.
Ended up replacing bottom limb,new string cables greased limb pockets,few other things free and sent it back on their dime.


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

You poor sad little trolls,is anyone feeding you?


----------



## ibexxx2001 (Nov 6, 2013)

I would say that this guy monkeyed around with the poundage and the limb bolt popped out violently causing all that damage! They checked him on it and would not honor the warranty. Did this guy say a limb bolt just fell to the ground ? LMAO P.S. you can only back out the GX models 3 turns and he did not know this. PSE Archery is the best company out there.


----------

